# Willow in her diapers ;)



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Willow decided to join us! She came at 2:12 am and is a pleasantly plump 8lbs 4 ounces. She wasnt technically due for another 8 days.... but the midwife says she looks a week overdue :LOL

Anyway, we are exhausted and hungry... but here are some pics of her in her first diapers! Oh and of course some pics of kyla loving her little sister








http://www.girlwomangoddess.com/gallery/album06


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Awww!! Beautiful baby girl! Congratulations!!


















She looks so cute in her pretty fluff!

Enjoy your baby moon!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

She's beautiful







congratulations!!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Aww,i love old souls!I can't wait to hold mine now


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TIFFANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wecome to the world Willow! You are a gorgeous gorgeous baby girl!

Enjoy your babymoon Tiffany and those amazingly cute diapers!

Nada


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*









She is SO precious! Welcome to the world, Willow!


----------



## hollyhobbie (Jun 13, 2002)

congrats!! love the pics of the sisters!!! i needed to see that pic today to imagine how a baby and a bigger one would look!!! enjoy every minute of it!!!


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

What a little beauty! CONGRATULATIONS!!

Such wonderful precious pictures! Thanks so much for sharing with all of us.

Love the sweet little newborn diaper too


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations! She's a cutie, and love the ones of the girls together







Enjoy your babymoon!!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh, congrats Tiffany! I had no idea you were so close to your due date! Looks like you finished that stash just in time!

Baby Willow is adorable, nice and plump!


----------



## Zanymom (Sep 2, 2003)

AWWWW!!! Adorable!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## happy2bmommy (Apr 30, 2004)

she is a beauty!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Absolutely perfect, Tiffany.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh Man...that first picture gave me tears. What sweet little babies you have! She does look very mature. I wonder if your due date was miscalculated :LOL

Good job Mama







She's gorgeous.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

She is gorgeous! I love her chubby tummy!!!









CONGRATULATIONS!

omg, I need to sew her a cover........


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Tiffany!!! What a beautiful, perfect little girl. Enjoy your babymoon.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

She is gorgeous!!!! What a perfect little person!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

Congrats! She is beautiful! Love the name too.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

oh my gosh. she's gorgeous!!! congratulations to your whole family. having two girls is amazing!! i hope you enjoy the journey as much as we are.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

She looks so beautiful and perfect. Love the one of your two girls together!


----------



## bridget (Mar 4, 2004)

Many congratulations! Enjoy the moment - before you know it she'll be out of her newborn sized diapers!


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Awwww, she is so adorable! They both are


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh how i miss when mine was this little, i MISS my little newborn... she is 3 months and it seem like forever ago she was that small and cute (tecnically she was never that small, 9lbs at birth)!!!
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Congratulations Tiffany! She is beautiful!


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulations Tif! Willow is beautiful!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Big Congratulations! She is just beautiful.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

congrats, mama, she is so perfect! enjoy your babymoon.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

YAY!!!

I _knew_ you were having her! I just had a feeling. Off to go look at the pics!

I can't wait to hear the birth story!!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Willow is beautiful!! Congratulations to your family!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oooooo! She's so sweet! And quite a chub of love too!

Good work, Tiff!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!!

Steph


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

nak








:





























the fmbg, who knew we had a girl.









Mik and Willow are exactly a month apart.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

congratulations! such precious girls you have


----------



## ldaughrity (Apr 15, 2004)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday!









I am very impressed with your ability to get her on the web the same day she is born...you are amazing!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks everyone









My cloth diapering a newborn tip.... MUST HAVE MINISHOWER, lol!! Its great for getting rid of sticky meconium









Quote:

I am very impressed with your ability to get her on the web the same day she is born...you are amazing!
:LOL na, just sleepless cause kyla is too fascinated by her little sister to let us get any rest yet


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bridget*
Many congratulations! Enjoy the moment - before you know it she'll be out of her newborn sized diapers!









esp at that birth weight. tonight we're trying on our small fluff! miks 9lbs now.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Tiffany: Many Congratulations. I just want to rub those big baby cheeks. Nbs are so sweet and beautiful









And what a nice LC you have for her in the luscious sherpa. :LOL (how'd you ever manage to get your hands on a few of them







)

I hope that Kyla will let you rest up bit. And my goodness do I ever remember feeling famished the first few days after giving birth. I'd eat everything in sight.







: (don't forget your fluids too







)

Happy BabyMoon'ing!


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

CONGRATS TIFF!! She is just PERFECT! And won't you be happy sewing without the tummy.









Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats mama!







She's beautiful!

mine is due tomorrow and it seems everyone is having their babies before me. I can't wait much longer.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats Tiff!!







Happy Birthday to Willow. She's so beautiful!! And of course she has the best diapers! :LOL Kyla looks like such a proud big sis!


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

She is absolutely stunning. Congratulations to the whole family,
Karla


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

She is beautiful!!! cingratulations you lucky, lucky mama!!







Debi


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

what a beauty!! congratulations to you all.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Congratulations!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

She is so sweet! I love the FCB o's,

It just makes you go awwwwwww


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

She is adorable. Kyla reminds me of my little girl. I almost wondered how you got a picture of my dd. The dipe looks like it fits great.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

OMGoodness! Congratulations Tiffany and family!


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Congratulations from one Tiffany to another! You make beautiful babies! HAppy babymooning.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

:







:







:







:







:







:






































HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILLOW DAWN!













































:







:







:







:







:







:

Congratulations, Tiff! She's absolutely luscious. Was she born at home?! I can't get over her sweet face! What a beauty! Sounds like the birth was a breeze and Kyla is enjoying her. And she couldn't have been born into better diapers. :LOL


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Congratulations Tiffany! Willow is so adorable - and she doesn't look like a newborn! She's so big!! Enjoy your babymoon


----------



## mamajules (May 29, 2004)

Oh, what a beautiful baby and love the fluffy buns she's donning! Congrats! And, she did wait to enjoy the turkey dinner after all! Hope to see more of her cute cloth covered bum


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

shes beautiful


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I did not know she was born already. She is beautiful!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

She is beautiful; and thank you so much for allowing us to share her birthday!!


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

She's beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Congratulations, Tiff! She's absolutely luscious. Was she born at home?! I can't get over her sweet face! What a beauty! Sounds like the birth was a breeze and Kyla is enjoying her.








Yep, born at home







Kyla is absolutely fascinated by her and asks to change her diaper every 30 minutes :LOL


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*



















































































































































































Yep, that. She's so sweet.


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

OHHHHH- you lucky, lucky mama!!! What beautiful girls you have! Happy birthday little Willow!


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations! She's so beautiful!


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Congratulations!!!
Baby Willow is beautiful ... Kyla is an adorable big sister ... and those itty bitty fluffy diapers ...








Willow shares her birthday with my little guy (who amazingly enough is one already ... it goes so fast!).


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

congratulations!!! She's just perfect and so precious!!! Enjoy your babymoon!!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Just beautiful! Congrats! I LOVE her chubby cheekies!!


----------



## CurlyMint (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats, Welcome Baby!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

wow congrats!!! she is beautiful







I







her name (and her diapers too







)


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Tiffany, congratulations.







I have been away from Diapering for a bit and just happened to check in. Willow is beautiful and Kyla looks so happy with her.







:
Enjoy your babymoon.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Congratulations! What a serene baby she is. I love that magical newborn time. I could never sleep all that much either. Enjoy your beautiful family.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

(((Tiffany)))
What a cutie. I am wishing for you a nice laid back baby that doesn't climb trees :LOL
She is so beautiful


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Mazel Tov. She is beautiful. You are all blessed.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

nak...but wanted to say thank you all again for the well wishes


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

congrats tiff! she's just beautiful


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Cute baby!


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations! Two girls! I love it.


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

i could have sworn i replied to this yesterday but it's not here (at least i don't see it anywhere. accept my apologies if this is a double post)

tiffany she is beautiful!!!





















enjoy your babymoon mama!!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Awwww, she's gorgeous! I haven't been here much, so I'm glad I caught this thread. Congratulations Tiff!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

OMG TIFF! She's beautiful! And so is Kyla! She looks so grown up! I can't believe you had her already! It's amazing how fast pregnancy goes by when you aren't pregnant!


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh, she's adorable! Both of the girls are! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

She's so beautiful! Congratulations, Tiffany and welcome







Willow!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

She's so adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

What a beautiful newborn!!







Congradulations!!


----------

